

Hitting the HN Frontpage:  A Case Study with Traffic Stats from WPEngine - spiredigital
http://wpengine.com/2012/07/customer-story-ecommercefuel-gets-the-hacker-news-effect/

======
tomcam
Andrew Youderian's posts are always perceptive. As a dude who runs all his own
blogs, I have to admit he has me thinking twice about the whole self-hosting
thang. Good for sites I know will achieve limited traffic (like my HOA), but
WPEngine may be worth considering for bigger commercial sites. I do loves my
own plugins, though.

------
spiredigital
I'd love to hear from others who have had items hit the frontpage for an
extended period regarding traffic stats and exposure. This post got as high as
#14 and was on the front page for 4 to 5 hours. Overall, it received 4,000+
visits which is just crazy.

Great job WPEngine for keeping everything running smoothly!

